# Realhotstuff.com shipping time



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I recently ordered an Acekard 2/2.1 from realhotstuff.com (with free shipping) . They received my payment about a week ago, and my package hasn't arrived. I live near Vancouver, Canada, and was wondering what could be taking so long? Anyone had any experience? Thanks.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 25, 2012)

It's going to take more than a single week to reach you.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

IIRC, RHS is located in California, and you're from Canada. It's going to take more than a week to ship it over the border and get it through customs.


----------



## clonesniper666 (Jul 25, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> IIRC, RHS is located in California, and you're from Canada. It's going to take more than a week to ship it over the border and get it through customs.



I thought RHS was located on the East Coast of the U.S. or am I thinking of a different store.


----------



## iggy2kX (Jul 25, 2012)

RHS is located in New Jersey.  As for shipping from RHS to Canada, it would take about a week maybe 2 at most.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jul 25, 2012)

clonesniper666 said:


> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> > IIRC, RHS is located in California, and you're from Canada. It's going to take more than a week to ship it over the border and get it through customs.
> ...


nah, RHS is definitely east coast. New Jersey if I recall.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jul 25, 2012)

Ah, I guess I was mistaken. In any event, it will take a while to get to where you are.


----------



## jimmyemunoz (Jul 25, 2012)

VaibKapoor said:


> Hey guys, I recently ordered an Acekard 2/2.1 from realhotstuff.com (with free shipping) . They received my payment about a week ago, and my package hasn't arrived. I live near Vancouver, Canada, and was wondering what could be taking so long? Anyone had any experience? Thanks.


The problem is definitely not RHS, it's your customs department. RHS ships your stuff the following day after payment is made, sometimes the same day, if you pay early in the day. It's definitely your Customs Department slowing up the delivery. They are a top notch seller!

@everyone:   RHS.com ships from New Jersey.


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 26, 2012)

jimmyemunoz said:


> VaibKapoor said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I recently ordered an Acekard 2/2.1 from realhotstuff.com (with free shipping) . They received my payment about a week ago, and my package hasn't arrived. I live near Vancouver, Canada, and was wondering what could be taking so long? Anyone had any experience? Thanks.
> ...



Thanks  anyone know how to check with the customs to see whats going on?


----------



## Another World (Jul 26, 2012)

you would input your tracking number into www.usps.com. they will only track it until it crosses the border. then you should be able to track with your local canadian post. if you don't have a tracking number then you can't find out where it is.

-another world


----------



## dsdork (Jul 26, 2012)

I ordered from RHS last week and received my order in Colorado in a couple of days.  Be patient with the customs time suck.


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 27, 2012)

Another World said:


> you would input your tracking number into www.usps.com. they will only track it until it crosses the border. then you should be able to track with your local canadian post. if you don't have a tracking number then you can't find out where it is.
> 
> -another world



I didn't get a tracking number


----------



## Another World (Jul 27, 2012)

it should take about 2 weeks to cross the border. canadian post is notoriously slow at the border. but i would wait up to a month before i started to complain to them about it.

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> it should take about 2 weeks to cross the border. canadian post is notoriously slow at the border. but i would wait up to a month before i started to complain to them about it.
> 
> -another world



Ok, I'l see. Do you know any good sites with nice shipping time to Canada?


----------



## Another World (Jul 28, 2012)

china to canada might be a little bit faster. for some reason us-to-canada always takes a few weeks. i've seen packages stuck at the border for 2 weeks. trying to recommend a good chinese run shop these days is rather difficult for me. i haven't kept up with it, so perhaps the community can better answer your question.

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Another World said:


> china to canada might be a little bit faster. for some reason us-to-canada always takes a few weeks. i've seen packages stuck at the border for 2 weeks. trying to recommend a good chinese run shop these days is rather difficult for me. i haven't kept up with it, so perhaps the community can better answer your question.
> 
> -another world



Ok


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 30, 2012)

my package still hasn't arrived... been almost 2 weeks now...


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Jul 30, 2012)

What do you expect any of us to do?


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 31, 2012)

pyromaniac123 said:


> What do you expect any of us to do?



my point is that someone with experience from that site would tell me there shipping time, but noone seems to have.


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok guys good and bad news

Good news: It arrived

Bad news: DS Isn't detecting it

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Another World (Jul 31, 2012)

first thing you need to do is check the anti-counterfeit code.

more information: 
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Anti-counterfeit_code

if your card is reported as being real then you should read up on the contact issue. unfortunately it is a flaw with the ak2i design that causes issues for pretty much everyone.

more information on it and how to fix it:
http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/Solving_Acekard_2i_Contact_Issues

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Jul 31, 2012)

Another World said:


> first thing you need to do is check the anti-counterfeit code.
> 
> more information:
> http://wiki.gbatemp....ounterfeit_code
> ...



Yeah, i checked if it was a counterfeit, and it wasn't. I read stuff about the "paper trick", but that only got my Acekard stuck in the Cartridge, and i just spent 15 minutes taking it out. I tried tha paper trick underneath the PCB Contacts, the one where you put it on the sticker side, and both combined, but nothing happened. Please help


----------



## Another World (Aug 1, 2012)

if the ds isn't detecting it then it isn't making contact. you'll need to try a different thicknesses of paper until you find what works best for your situation. 

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Another World said:


> if the ds isn't detecting it then it isn't making contact. you'll need to try a different thicknesses of paper until you find what works best for your situation.
> 
> -another world



I tried so thick, it got stuck in the ds (I know, that's what she said)


----------



## Another World (Aug 1, 2012)

you want to go thin and then build it up. going really thick at first can cause the cart to put pressure on the pins, potentially bending one.

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, I started really thin too, but I'll see how it goes. BTW, I used my NSMB cart as a reference to compare to the Acekard, and noticed the contacts are really low comparing to the NSMB cart. I tried using paper just below that but it's not working and some paper got stuck (which I basically had to pry open the Acekard to get it out), even when very thin.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 1, 2012)

VaibKapoor said:


> OK, I started really thin too, but I'll see how it goes. BTW, I used my NSMB cart as a reference to compare to the Acekard, and noticed the contacts are really low comparing to the NSMB cart. I tried using paper just below that but it's not working and some paper got stuck (which I basically had to pry open the Acekard to get it out), even when very thin.



Wait.... Where are you putting the paper...?


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> VaibKapoor said:
> 
> 
> > OK, I started really thin too, but I'll see how it goes. BTW, I used my NSMB cart as a reference to compare to the Acekard, and noticed the contacts are really low comparing to the NSMB cart. I tried using paper just below that but it's not working and some paper got stuck (which I basically had to pry open the Acekard to get it out), even when very thin.
> ...



See this image http://www.themolehole.eclipse.co.uk/ak2_guide/IMG_3220.JPG I'm putting it in there


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 1, 2012)

Ok, I do it a bit differently, use like envelope paper thickess paper but dont cut it just to go under the pins, make it cover the back of the card and fold over under the pins; Get what I mean?


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Ericthegreat said:


> Ok, I do it a bit differently, use like envelope paper thickess paper but dont cut it just to go under the pins, make it cover the back of the card and fold over under the pins; Get what I mean?



Not really, can you make a picture of it and show?


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 2, 2012)

Lol sorry I don't got my 3DS with me um cut the paper to be the size of the cart but on the bottom have enough to fold over from the bottom and put the little extra under the pins, get that >.


----------



## Another World (Aug 2, 2012)

vaibzzz123 said:


> Not really, can you make a picture of it and show?



















-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 2, 2012)

Another World said:


> vaibzzz123 said:
> 
> 
> > Not really, can you make a picture of it and show?
> ...



I've tried that, didnt work, just got more stuck. btw, I don't have a 2i, I have a 2.1 for my DS Lite.


----------



## Another World (Aug 2, 2012)

i've never heard of a 2.1 having a contact issue. check that you don't have a bent pin in your ds lite slot.

you don't see it on the nds firmware as a bootable cart? or you boot it and other things happen?

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 3, 2012)

Another World said:


> i've never heard of a 2.1 having a contact issue. check that you don't have a bent pin in your ds lite slot.
> 
> you don't see it on the nds firmware as a bootable cart? or you boot it and other things happen?
> 
> -another world



I just don't see it at all, and my nds boots any other commercial game just fine. idk :/ should I send it back and ask them to fix it?


----------



## Another World (Aug 3, 2012)

as i said, i haven't heard of a 2.1 having a contact issue. i suppose that it isn't out of the question, i just don't think it would happen out of the box. i would suggest you contact your reseller and ask for a replacement. it is obvious that something is wrong with the card, as you stated that commercial games are working just fine.

-another world


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah, I will now I guess.


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 4, 2012)

well idk bout canada but one i think RHS is in NJ (I live in VA) and I got my DSTWO on monday last week (ordered friday and took 3 business days first class USPS)


----------



## vaibzzz123 (Aug 5, 2012)

chrisrlink said:


> well idk bout canada but one i think RHS is in NJ (I live in VA) and I got my DSTWO on monday last week (ordered friday and took 3 business days first class USPS)



it took exactly 2 weeks from when I made the payment.


----------

